# NOR CAL RIDAHZ CAR CLUB



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

NOR CAL RIDAHZ PRESENTS THEIR 3RD ANNUAL FALL FEST CAR SHOW & HOP ON SEPTEMBER 16, 2007 AT 21ST AND X STREETS IN DOWNTOWN SACRAMENTO. THERE WILL BE OVER 100 TROPHIES AWARDED WITH 4 SWEEPSTAKES AND A 6 FOOT TALL MOST MEMBERS TROPHY ( CASH AWARD PENDING). SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP HOP ( MORE INFO TO FOLLOW). SET-UP FROM 8AM - NOON SHOW FROM NOON TO 5PM. CAR HOP AT 2PM. DJ BY MAGIC SOUND PRODUCTIONS.

WILL POST FLYER WITH DETAILED INFO & CASH PRIZES AT A LATER DATE.

FOR MORE INFO, VENDOR BOOTHS, OR PRE-REG APPS CALL 
LELAND AT (916) 410-3521.


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

It would be nice if you can e-mail me the flyer & pre-reg for our members, if 
possible thanx.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*SOCIOS WILL B IN DA HOUSE*


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

cool


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2007, 02:45 PM~8083849
> *SOCIOS WILL B IN DA HOUSE
> *


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

ill be there even if im hella tired a true member is down to go anyware .


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> ill be there even if im hella tired a true member is down to go anyware .
> [/quo
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

You know LO*LYSTICS will be Deep in the house for sure :nicoderm:


----------



## Jolleyrancher (Sep 10, 2005)

STREET RIDERZ WILL BE THER :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

CAN I BUY MY TROPHY NOW SO I DON.T HAVE TO WAIT TILL 5PM. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jun 11 2007, 01:05 PM~8083562
> *NOR CAL RIDAHZ PRESENTS THEIR 3RD ANNUAL FALL FEST CAR SHOW & HOP ON SEPTEMBER 16, 2007 AT 21ST AND X STREETS IN DOWNTOWN SACRAMENTO. THERE WILL BE OVER 100 TROPHIES AWARDED WITH 4 SWEEPSTAKES AND A 6 FOOT TALL MOST MEMBERS TROPHY ( CASH AWARD PENDING). SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP HOP ( MORE INFO TO FOLLOW). SET-UP FROM 8AM - NOON SHOW FROM NOON TO 5PM. CAR HOP AT 2PM. DJ BY MAGIC SOUND PRODUCTIONS.
> 
> WILL POST FLYER WITH DETAILED INFO & CASH PRIZES AT A LATER DATE.
> ...


IS LELAND STILL THE PRESIDENT.LOL


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jun 11 2007, 07:14 PM~8085767
> *CAN I BUY MY TROPHY NOW SO I DON.T HAVE TO WAIT TILL 5PM. :biggrin:
> *


I'll sell one of our left over ones at half price :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown confution_@Jun 11 2007, 03:02 PM~8083974
> *ill be there even if im hella tired a true member is down to go anyware .
> *


Right on MIke


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Thats a good show and a good location. :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 11 2007, 07:21 PM~8085826
> *Thats a good show and a good location.  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes it is . Will u be ready


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 11 2007, 07:23 PM~8085866
> *Yes it is . Will u be ready
> *



will u? :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2007, 11:05 PM~8087637
> *will u?  :biggrin:
> *


If not I'll be in the vendor booth with you :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2007, 11:05 PM~8087637
> *will u?  :biggrin:
> *


That is the real question. :biggrin: Dont worry about me. I will take something to the show.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 11 2007, 11:07 PM~8087647
> *That is the real question.  :biggrin:  Dont worry about me. I will take something to the show.
> *


I don't have a double car hauler so i'll probablly just be taking Lisset's car. But Balo should be starting on my car after Adrians


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO+Jun 11 2007, 11:07 PM~8087645-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

Bay Area Bosses will be there ....


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 11 2007, 01:36 PM~8083784
> *It would be nice if you can e-mail me the flyer & pre-reg for our members, if
> possible  thanx.
> *


HE SAID HE WILL :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jun 12 2007, 10:49 AM~8089720
> *HE SAID HE WILL :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2007, 10:23 PM~8087716
> *neta q si I need a security guard  :biggrin:  in frisco me robaron a couple of items  :angry:  :angry:  pero el dia q hagarre un cabron robandome so le la va a cabar  :biggrin:
> I heard da before  :biggrin:
> :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> *


THAT RIGHT NO BODY STEALS FROM SocioS


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioS-02_@Jun 13 2007, 12:06 PM~8097319
> *THAT RIGHT NO BODY STEALS  FROM SocioS
> *


Somebody stole the hopping stick right under our noses :banghead:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 13 2007, 06:01 PM~8099383
> *Somebody stole the hopping stick right under our noses  :banghead:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jun 13 2007, 06:12 PM~8099474
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OOOOHHH thats funny huh Raul what about Tory being your new neighbor :roflmao:


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

the brotherhood of rydaz will be there.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

hopefully they stick to the rules they set for the hop this year. last year they had me in dbl pump and after I won and sat there till like 7-8 pm they said ohh you were radical there is no payout for radical, but there was no radical class when i showed up just after I won.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jun 18 2007, 10:37 PM~8132152
> *OOOOHHH thats funny huh Raul what about Tory being your new neighbor :roflmao:
> *






trucha q ese cabron te baja la novia :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 19 2007, 01:24 PM~8135538
> *trucha q ese cabron te baja la novia  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

FIRST OFF 1). OG TONE IS THE PRESIDENT BLACK ASS LELAND IS VICE THATS HOW IT IS AND HOW IT WILL BE.
2).THANKS EXOTIC 4 THAT PIC. OF YA BOY 3WHEEL N IN THE MIDDLE OF FRANKLIN AND FLORIN ROAD LIKE WHAT.
3). :angry: ALL THE HATERS.
4). LETS PUT THE TRUTH OUT.THERE WAS NO RADICAL HOPPERS LAST YEAR ONLY SINGLE/DOUBLE. THERE WAS A F-UP ON S/D AND BOTH CLASSES WAS MIXED UP. AND IF ANY ONE STAYED TILL 7 OR 8PM SORRY, BUT YOU LEFT OUT THE FACT THAT I CAME OUT AND GAVE YOU $100 RIGHT OUT THE POCKED.
5). MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE CLUBS THAT CAME OUT TO SUPPORT NOR CAL RIDAHZ.
LELAND VP SAC CHAPTER


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

whatup leland you know your fam from kingfish and we ll be there with double n single we got you covered please call me wen u geta chance i hope that chipper wit the bullhorns there because i need a cheap sourse of entertainment and most important congrats onthe new baby all my best wishes oh yeah thats a nice pic on 3 thats a kingfish car 4u ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## KIPPY (Jun 10, 2007)

what r the rules 4 the hop and pay outs


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

CAR HOP RULES 2007
SINGLE PUMP CASH PAY OUT $100 PLUS ALL ENTRY MONEY
DOUBLE PUMP CASH PAY OUT $100 PLUS ALL ENTRY MONEY
RADICLE CLASS PAY OUT $100 PLUS ALL ENTRY MONEY
ANY MAJOR MODIFICATION TO THE UNDERCARRIAGE WILL BE IN RADICAL

THE ONLY WAY WE CAN KEEP IT FAIR GIVE IMPUT BEFORE THE SHOW


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

GOOD LOOKING OUT MINNOW IF IT WASN'T FOR YOU I MEAN ME MAKING SURE YOU STAYED ON THE CAR IT WOULD HAVE NEVER BEEN IN THE INTERSECTION SERVING IT. YOU KNOW THATS HOW WE DO. FUCK SIDE SHOWING HIT THAT SWITCH AND DON'T BE A BITCH. NOR CAL 4 LIFE. THERES ANOTHER LOWRIDER BABY TATYANA LORRAINE JOHNS 6/5/07


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jun 21 2007, 01:11 PM~8148741
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT MINNOW IF IT WASN'T FOR YOU I MEAN ME MAKING SURE YOU STAYED ON THE CAR IT WOULD HAVE NEVER BEEN IN THE INTERSECTION SERVING IT. YOU KNOW THATS HOW WE DO. FUCK SIDE SHOWING HIT THAT SWITCH AND DON'T BE A BITCH. NOR CAL 4 LIFE. THERES ANOTHER LOWRIDER BABY TATYANA LORRAINE JOHNS 6/5/07
> *


CONGRATS HOMIE


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

You know your homies from BOULEVARD IMAGE will be in the house. :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

i got a new baby blunt w ur name on it u comin out sat to turlock we ll have food 4 u myfriendy


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jun 21 2007, 01:11 PM~8148741
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT MINNOW IF IT WASN'T FOR YOU I MEAN ME MAKING SURE YOU STAYED ON THE CAR IT WOULD HAVE NEVER BEEN IN THE INTERSECTION SERVING IT. YOU KNOW THATS HOW WE DO. FUCK SIDE SHOWING HIT THAT SWITCH AND DON'T BE A BITCH. NOR CAL 4 LIFE. THERES ANOTHER LOWRIDER BABY TATYANA LORRAINE JOHNS 6/5/07
> *


What up Leland. It's me John. Congrats on the baby girl. If you need help with the show hit me up.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jun 21 2007, 01:00 PM~8148676
> *CAR HOP RULES 2007
> SINGLE PUMP CASH PAY OUT $100 PLUS ALL ENTRY MONEY
> DOUBLE PUMP CASH PAY OUT $100 PLUS ALL ENTRY MONEY
> ...


what qualifies as major modification?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

how many make a class?


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

ANY MODIFICATIONS TO THE UNDER MEANS:
1).UPPERS OR LOWERS REAR ARMS EXTENDED MORE THAN 3 INCHES
2).ANY CAR THATS NOT STREET LEGAL WILL BE RADICAL S/D
3).SINGLE/DOUBLE PUMP MODIFIED CARS WILL BE HOPPING IN ONE CLASS RADICAL
ALL RULES ARE NEGOTIABLE TILL THE FIRST CAR HOPS
IF YOU DON'T SPEAK UP THEN DON'T SPEAK


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

1 MAKES A CLASS (MUST HOP)


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

UNTOUCHABLES WILL B THERE.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

:bigg WHEN: CAN WE PAY. BOSS


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

THE BOSS SAYS YOU CAN PAY SEPT16 @8AM. :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jun 22 2007, 08:40 PM~8158860
> *THE BOSS SAYS YOU CAN PAY SEPT16 @8AM.  :biggrin:
> *


okay i'll be there.


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jun 21 2007, 01:11 PM~8148741
> *GOOD LOOKING OUT MINNOW IF IT WASN'T FOR YOU I MEAN ME MAKING SURE YOU STAYED ON THE CAR IT WOULD HAVE NEVER BEEN IN THE INTERSECTION SERVING IT. YOU KNOW THATS HOW WE DO. FUCK SIDE SHOWING HIT THAT SWITCH AND DON'T BE A BITCH. NOR CAL 4 LIFE. THERES ANOTHER LOWRIDER BABY TATYANA LORRAINE JOHNS 6/5/07*


 congrats Leland


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

1). PRE. REG.-$20 FOR ALL VEHICLES
2). PRE. REG.-$15 FOR ALL BIKES
PRE REG DEADLINE ENDS SEPT/9/07

3). DAY OF SHOW -$30 FOR ALL VEHICLES
4). DAY OF SHOW -$20 FOR ALL BIKES
5). CAR HOP ENTRY FEE -$40

6). VENDOR BOOTHS -$75


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jun 23 2007, 09:01 AM~8160979
> *1). PRE. REG.-$20 FOR ALL VEHICLES
> 2). PRE. REG.-$15 FOR ALL BIKES
> PRE REG DEADLINE ENDS SEPT/9/07
> ...


good prices.


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

ILL BE THERE..


----------



## STRAIGHTLACE (Jun 21, 2007)

straight lace will be there


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

CALI SHOWDOWN IN STOCKTON.......


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2007, 02:45 PM~8083849
> *SOCIOS WILL B IN DA HOUSE
> *



Best believe It!!!!!!


----------



## di colombian (Mar 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 11 2007, 01:45 PM~8083849
> *SOCIOS WILL B IN DA HOUSE
> *


   :thumbsup:


----------



## juiced (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jun 22 2007, 01:30 PM~8156674
> *ANY MODIFICATIONS TO THE UNDER MEANS:
> 1).UPPERS OR LOWERS REAR ARMS EXTENDED MORE THAN 3 INCHES
> 2).ANY CAR THATS NOT STREET LEGAL WILL BE RADICAL S/D
> ...


why don't you just go by lockup. makes things a lot easier.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SocioS530+Jul 3 2007, 07:24 PM~8230015-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

its gonna be a tight show, i woudnt miss this one.


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

IF WE GO BY LOCK UP A RADICAL CAR WITH A 30 INCH LOCK UP WILL BEET A NON RADICAL CAR WITH A30 INCH LOCK UP IF ITS FAIR IYS FAIR BUT TRYING TO KEEP ALL THE STREET CARS IN SINGLE AND DOUBLE AND RADICAL IN ITS OWN CLASS.
WE MIGHT REPEAT MIGHT HAVE MORE CASH FOR RADICAL HOPPERS
OPEN FOR IMPUT TILL THAT FIRST CAR HOPS.


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I havent heard from you in a min wassup get a hold of me me and the rest of the fam are down you can count on our help 4 anything you need i still got that congrats blunt 4 u ha ha


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

MINNOW WAAAAAAAAAS UPPPPPPPPER TRYING TO TIE UP SOME LAST THINGS TRIED TO MAKE IT THIS WEEKEND BUT HAD A QUENCY TO BE IN WISH I COULD COME DOWN THIS WEEKEND TO THE X FEST BUT TRYING TO GO TO THE BAY BOSSES CAR SHOW OR BBQ. NEXT WEEK LIFES FINEST IN MY HOME TOWN OF HAYWARD GUNA BE IN MODESTO FOR THE SKANLESS BBQ WE WILL HAVE TO MATCH BECAUSE I HAVN'T  ONE ON YOUR BEHAVE YET. SAY WHATS UP TO BOB AND THE CREW


----------



## NOR CAL RIDAHZ (Jun 8, 2007)

WHOS GOING TO TAKE THAT 6' TROPHY FOR MOST MEMBERS THIS YEAR TRYING TO PUT SOME CASH WITH THAT. WE ARE COUNTING PLAQUES (CARS & BIKES) WHAT DO YOU THINK.......


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jul 17 2007, 09:37 PM~8333173
> *WHOS GOING TO TAKE THAT 6' TROPHY FOR MOST MEMBERS THIS YEAR TRYING TO PUT SOME CASH WITH THAT. WE ARE COUNTING PLAQUES (CARS & BIKES) WHAT DO YOU THINK.......
> *



Well a bike member is member if you ask me they put alot of money into there bikes and they also have 2 pay a registration fee


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jul 17 2007, 10:24 PM~8333668
> *Well a bike member is member if you ask me they put alot of money into there bikes and they also have 2 pay a registration fee
> *



x2 




who took most memebers last year ? :cheesy:


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: DEVOTION WILL BE THERE AND I THINK WE WILL TAKE THE MOST MEMBER THIS SO WATCH OUT LO LYSTICS WERE COMING FOR YA


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

watup vato sorry i missed your call the other day shits been hectic you know but i got a phat bowl w your name on it wheneva you decide to come through we need to get with u bout the details of the show we r gonna be runnin the hop at the skaniless show


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jul 17 2007, 09:24 PM~8333668
> *Well a bike member is member if you ask me they put alot of money into there bikes and they also have 2 pay a registration fee
> *


i agree all the way.


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jul 27 2007, 10:32 PM~8411029
> *i agree all the way.
> *


x2


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by devotion83_@Jul 26 2007, 01:25 PM~8398166
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: DEVOTION WILL BE THERE AND I THINK WE WILL TAKE THE MOST MEMBER THIS SO WATCH OUT LO LYSTICS WERE COMING FOR YA
> *


If you want we could have a side bet Nate :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jul 27 2007, 11:55 PM~8411472
> *If you want we could have a side bet Nate :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DO IT! DO IT! :0 :0


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Jul 28 2007, 01:40 AM~8411956
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Jul 27 2007, 11:55 PM~8411472
> *If you want we could have a side bet Nate :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jul 17 2007, 10:32 PM~8333751
> *x2
> who took most memebers last year ? :cheesy:
> *


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## B DOG (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jul 17 2007, 09:37 PM~8333173
> *WHOS GOING TO TAKE THAT 6' TROPHY FOR MOST MEMBERS THIS YEAR TRYING TO PUT SOME CASH WITH THAT. WE ARE COUNTING PLAQUES (CARS & BIKES) WHAT DO YOU THINK.......
> *


possible $ hmm.


----------



## THE_EMPIRE_SAC (May 26, 2007)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

shit u leave that 6ft trophy out long enough and i know wheres its at, im gonna take it lol


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

whats up leland call a brotha havent seen tone around either looking forward to your show


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

you already no LO*LYSTICS is going to get most members again do we have any sidebets :biggrin:


----------



## norcalridahz (Aug 21, 2007)

i'm back on the e will start puting all the classes for the show as well as the specialty awards with the sweepstakes this year we are going with a first second and third place awards WELL OVER 100 TROPHIES TO BE AWARDED. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## norcalridahz (Aug 21, 2007)

AND AS FOR THE MOST MEMBERS TROPHY WAITE TILL YOU SEE IT. 6' :0 AND YES POSSIBLE MONEY


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

Rep 1 time for the homies. I should be there in the new car.


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOR CAL RIDAHZ_@Jun 23 2007, 10:01 AM~8160979
> *1). PRE. REG.-$20 FOR ALL VEHICLES
> 2). PRE. REG.-$15 FOR ALL BIKES
> PRE REG DEADLINE ENDS SEPT/9/07
> ...


how can I get a pre-reg form, you guyz coming down to s.j.?


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 29 2007, 04:20 PM~8672480
> *how can I get a pre-reg form, you guyz coming down to s.j.?
> *


X2


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)

pre reg how do we get and app?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Aug 29 2007, 04:52 PM~8672787
> *pre reg how do we get and app?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

One more time T T T


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Aug 29 2007, 04:52 PM~8672787
> *pre reg how do we get and app?
> *


X2


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hey leland, as far as rules were concerned u were mentioning, what about vehicle who have drop mounts for the upper trailing arms?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

lay-m-low will be there,hope to see you guys at are picnic the daybefore,sure you guys will be pretty busy. :thumbsup:


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

move over ya'll........ISLANDERS C.C. will be in the house fo sho. had fun last year- underneath the freeway.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

*lets get some of the Nor Cal Ridahz out to this one *...................












*SEPTEMBER 22ND......................................*


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Aug 31 2007, 12:10 AM~8684085
> *hey leland, as far as rules were concerned u were mentioning, what about vehicle who have drop mounts for the upper trailing arms?
> *


THATS MODIFIED SUSPENSION IS IT NOT? :dunno:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big9er_@Aug 29 2007, 04:52 PM~8672787
> *pre reg how do we get and app?
> *


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

YA MEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :biggrin:


can somebody post a reg form :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

what ever happened to that monte carlo you know i still got this ugly impala wagon over here well just thought id say wussup i got a new phone so im gonna have to get your number unless you feel like coming on by amigo did you getta chance to check out the 63 4 door it took 2nd at king o the streets double pump


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

:wave: 




atomic


import illusions


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Sep 5 2007, 02:23 PM~8722606
> *:wave:
> atomic
> import illusions
> *




WUZ UP HIMIE, HAVE NOT SEEN 4 A WHILE I HOPE EVERYTHING IS OK


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2007, 12:02 PM~8721472
> *YA MEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  :biggrin:
> can somebody post a reg form  :biggrin:
> *


Oh shit you must be coming 2 Sac :0


----------



## Northgate Cruise (Sep 3, 2007)

EVERYONE ATTENDING NOR CAL RIDAHZ SHOW ARE INVITED THE NIGHT BEFORE TO NORTHGATE BLVD. FOR THE MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE DAY CRUISE. 

IT'S THE PERFECT PRE-SHOW CRUISE BEFORE THE BIG NOR CAL RIDAHZ SHOW! :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 5 2007, 04:38 PM~8723146
> *WUZ UP HIMIE, HAVE NOT SEEN 4 A WHILE I HOPE EVERYTHING IS OK
> *




hey raider sup bro, ive been doing a bit better and been busy going to the doctors a lot.



ive hook up here with Leland and US Trophy will be doing the awards for him at this show.

if anyone is throwing a car show and you need a good price on awards let us know 

atomic 5592877640
fax 5598759847



hey raider we will miss u at the show this weekend at the casino ill make sure to hit the blackjack table for you bro 


atomic


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

sup leland, when we gonna get that monte from ya since ur now only a few minutes away lol. i wonder if we will be seeing u more since u have no excuse lol


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: wuz up homies :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Sep 6 2007, 11:29 PM~8736222
> *hey raider sup bro, ive been doing a bit better and been busy going to the doctors a lot.
> ive hook up here with Leland and US Trophy will be doing the awards for him at this show.
> 
> ...





cool homie take care n u soon


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

nor cal rydahz..... could you let me know what the catagories are day of the show? thanks pimp!!!!!


----------



## magic sounds (Sep 9, 2007)

look out for my 1962 impala


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN C.C. IN THE HOUSE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by magic sounds_@Sep 9 2007, 03:04 AM~8749808
> *look out for my 1962 impala
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## magic sounds (Sep 9, 2007)

magic sound dj's will be in the house spining the best in hip hop and old skool ...
if you are @ the show feel free 2 come and reqwest your song ............... much love .............if you have a car show in mind and would love 2 book magic sound dj's hola back @ 209 303 5436 or myspace.com @ [email protected]
see you all there..................


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EDOG_@Sep 8 2007, 10:32 PM~8749018
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  wuz up homies  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What up E


----------



## drop71 (Dec 12, 2004)

got the drop fixed !! now i just gotta get the boss to let me go :uh: good thing i sleep with her :biggrin: SOCIOS FO LIFE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@Sep 10 2007, 09:42 AM~8757361
> *got the drop fixed !! now i just gotta get the boss to let me go :uh:  good thing i sleep with her :biggrin:  SOCIOS FO LIFE
> *





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WUZ UP JAY!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@Sep 10 2007, 09:42 AM~8757361
> *got the drop fixed !! now i just gotta get the boss to let me go :uh:  good thing i sleep with her :biggrin:  SOCIOS FO LIFE
> *


 :0 Whats up buddy. :wave:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by drop71_@Sep 10 2007, 09:42 AM~8757361
> *got the drop fixed !! now i just gotta get the boss to let me go :uh:  good thing i sleep with her :biggrin:  SOCIOS FO LIFE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by drop71+Sep 10 2007, 09:42 AM~8757361-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dam Jay we hadn't seen you here in a while  Your probably 2 busy sleeping with your boss :biggrin:


----------



## SocioS-02 (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Sep 10 2007, 08:56 PM~8762908
> *Dam Jay we hadn't seen you here in a while  Your probably 2 busy sleeping with your boss :biggrin:
> *


what up with the HOPPER :biggrin:


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Boulevard Image Car Club will be having a club fund raiser booth at the show so be sure to come check us out.  We will have Fresh Coffee,Dougnuts,Sweet Corn and many more items throughout the day so dont be shy come say :wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Sep 11 2007, 08:38 AM~8765259
> *Boulevard Image Car Club will be having a club fund raiser booth at the show so be sure to come check us out.  We will have Fresh Coffee,Dougnuts,Sweet Corn and many more items throughout the day so dont be shy come say  :wave:
> *




mmmmmmmmmmmm donuts :biggrin: u know i'm there


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

*4 MORE DAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 11 2007, 09:05 AM~8765417
> *4 MORE DAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> *


I will see you there. :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 11 2007, 09:11 AM~8765463
> *I will see you there.  :biggrin:
> *






:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 11 2007, 09:22 AM~8765529
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


Damn!!! All the way from Salinas. Now that's a rider! :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Sep 11 2007, 10:33 AM~8765972
> *Damn!!!  All the way from Salinas.  Now that's a rider! :biggrin:
> *




might even make it 2 odessa tx this year :biggrin: 




I'm not taking my truck, but i'll have my vendors booth 


but here r some new items $10.00 ea


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Sep 11 2007, 07:38 AM~8765259
> *Boulevard Image Car Club will be having a club fund raiser booth at the show so be sure to come check us out.  We will have Fresh Coffee,Dougnuts,Sweet Corn and many more items throughout the day so dont be shy come say  :wave:
> *



i'm not a cop but i'll stop by and get a doughnut fo sure.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 11 2007, 12:56 PM~8766997
> *i'm not a cop but i'll stop by and get a doughnut fo sure.
> *


OF COURSE U WILL & DON'T FORGET ABOUT YOUR DOGGIE BISCUIT!!! U BZ...


----------



## $hameless (May 3, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T  dougnuts, alright! :thumbsup:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

here's some new t shirts da i will b 4sale 























*3 more days*


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 12 2007, 10:06 AM~8774035
> *here's some new t shirts da i will b 4sale
> 
> 
> ...


I might have to stop by your booth. :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=353122


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Sep 12 2007, 11:58 AM~8774767
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=353122
> *


Why dont you just go out there and advertise? :dunno: Pass out some flyers or something.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Sep 12 2007, 11:52 AM~8774725
> *I might have to stop by your booth. :biggrin:
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by exotic rider_@Sep 11 2007, 07:24 PM~8769375
> *OF COURSE U WILL & DON'T FORGET ABOUT YOUR DOGGIE BISCUIT!!! U BZ...
> *


  got milk  
:wave:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by IMAGINATIONS64_@Sep 12 2007, 12:43 PM~8775206
> * got milk
> :wave:
> *















she does :biggrin:


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 12 2007, 02:41 PM~8775691
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: thats what im talking about homie.........


----------



## magic sounds (Sep 9, 2007)

HER IS THE FLYER FOR THE SAC SHOW SEE YOU ALL THERE


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

would da exit be off of highway 5?


----------



## velvetrose_00 (Dec 25, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: *YAY!!!! CAN'T WAIT!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

exotic get a booth and sell some milk. good with doughnuts.lol


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 12 2007, 03:11 PM~8776328
> *would da exit be off of highway 5?
> *


YES YOU WOULD GET OFF ON BROADWAY.... RIGHT AT THE 80 - 50 SPLIT OFF


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 11 2007, 10:35 AM~8765988
> *might even make it 2 odessa tx this year  :biggrin:
> I'm not taking my truck, but i'll have my vendors booth
> but here r some new items $10.00 ea
> ...


hey can you keep 2 of them 64 key chains till the lolystics show?


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

NOR CAL RIDAHZ PRESENTS THEIR 3RD ANNUAL FALL FEST CAR SHOW & HOP ON SEPTEMBER 16, 2007

Cars & Trucks

2000’s Street, Mild 1-3
90’s Street Mild 1-3
80’s Street, Mild 1-3
70’s Street Mild 1-3
60-64 Original 1-3
60-64 Street, Mild 1-3
60-64 Convertible Street Mild 1-3
65-69 Convertible Street, Mild 1-3
65-69 Original 1-3
65-69 Street, Mild 1-3
50’s Street, Mild 1-3
40’s Street, Mild 1-3
Luxury Convertible Street, Mild 1-3
90’s & Above Luxury Street, Mild, Full 1-3
89 & below Luxury Street, Mild, Full 1-3
Muscle Car 1-3
Under construction 1-3
Sub-Compact Street, Mild 1-3
Compact Street, Mild 1-3
Bomb Truck 1-3
Full Size Truck 1-3
El Camino/Wagon 1-3
Mini Truck Street, Mild 1-3
Hot Rod 1-3
SUVs Street, Mild 1-3
Special Interest 1-3
Motorcycle 1-3

Best of Show Awards 5ft awards 4 post

Best of Show Car
Best of Show Truck
Best of Show Bike
Best of Show Euro
Best of Show Import

Specialty Awards

Best Paint
Best Engine
Best Interior
Best Mural
Furthest Distance
Best Hydraulics
Best Air Bag Setup
Lowest Vehicle
Highest 3 Wheel
Best undercarriage




this is the break down for all the classes at the show people, once again the car show is going to be off the hook and US Trophy did the trophy for NCR and i would have to say that we did a good job on them so lets all go out and have fun and support NCR this weekend for there car show and hop. one more think no drama leave that stuff at home peeps.



atomic 

oh yeah we will be taking some imports up there also for this show to support NCR.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 12 2007, 07:00 PM~8777896
> *hey can you keep 2 of them 64 key chains till the lolystics show?
> *





I WILL HAVE THEM  




2 MORE DAYSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Just wonderin , whats da catogorys 4 bikes ? :dunno:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

1 MORE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 14 2007, 02:27 PM~8791640
> *1 MORE DAY!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 hey raider its two more dayz right bro?


its on sunday 16


today is the 14th 


dta*97


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

yeah but today is almost gone so da leaves only sat :biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 14 2007, 03:17 PM~8791961
> *yeah but today is almost gone so da leaves only sat  :biggrin:
> *




:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

What UP My Brothers,,

Socios Yuba City will be there in forse we are bring out a new truck at this show just got it done. its a 1939 Plymouth only 2 in cali reg. 

Hope every one drives safe to the show. Cant wait to see all of you.

Larry


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

DEVOTION WILL BE THERE


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

what about the hop


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Sep 15 2007, 08:16 AM~8795994
> *what about the hop
> *


im not going so you have a chance


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s (May 6, 2006)

CREATIVITY, will be there for sure, already loaded on the trailer, ready to go. 12 more hours and we off. see everyone there, and make sure u got your red cups, lol, or yellow cups dont matter.


----------



## big9er (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT for norcal,lay-m-low should be deep tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:0


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Whats up home boy??


Just got the dully ready and the 39 is all cleaned up and ready to Show...
See every one at the show drive safe and wach for the fucken PO PO ..
I got a fucken ticket yesterday for my fucken stero. $500.00 dollars!!!
you would of thought i nocked down a dam house!!

Keep It Low For the show and remember Go Big Or Die Trying.

Larry
Socios Car Club


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Sep 15 2007, 08:22 AM~8796006
> *im not going so you have a chance
> *


WHAT EVER !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

ANY ONE HAVE A ADDRESS AND A ZIP CODE ???


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

:dunno: sorry i dont


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

21st and x st ---exit is Broadway off 99


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 15 2007, 10:57 PM~8800002
> *21st and x st ---exit is Broadway off 99
> *


WANTED TO JUST PUT IT IN THE GPS AND ROLL


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

see you manana--i will arrive at 1pm after the NINERS game


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 14 2007, 01:17 PM~8791961
> *yeah but today is almost gone so da leaves only sat  :biggrin:
> *


What time you leaving, call cabron


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)

that was a good show


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for putting on a good show Nor Cal Ridahz......... :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

anybody got pics of the hop


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

where's the pic's


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i know this is redundant, wheres the pics lol


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOM209_@Sep 16 2007, 09:01 PM~8804951
> *anybody got pics of the hop
> *


x2


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

damm i should of went to take some pic's :0


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 84cutty_@Sep 16 2007, 11:15 PM~8806212
> *damm i should of went to take some pic's :0
> *


yeah I think so :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanx NOR-CAL RIDAHZ 4 a great show, congrates 2 big niner , Raul for best in show! I told u you were news bro,shit 
anyways heres some pics


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 16 2007, 11:53 PM~8806486
> *Thanx NOR-CAL RIDAHZ 4 a great show, congrates 2 big niner , Raul for best in show! I told u you were news bro,shit
> anyways heres some pics
> 
> ...


 :wave:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

This old bitch was trippin over the load music & wanted homie 2 turn it down? WTF


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

yeah Hi raul :wave: I hope your enjoying your big ass trophie!


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

shit she should have been more worried about osteoporosis what did leland tell the old bitch?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

SEEYA @ LO-LISTICS


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I HAVE PICS! I JUST HAVE TO RESIZE THEM GIVE ME SOME TIME THEY'LL BE UP LATER TODAY! THE HOP PICS TOO....


----------



## devotion83 (Jun 13, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD SHOW NOR CAL HOPE TO SEE YALL AT WOODLAND


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

nice show, thanks NOR CAL RIDAHZ  congrats 2 all da winners


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Sep 17 2007, 12:25 AM~8806613
> *shit she should have been more worried about osteoporosis  what did leland tell the old bitch?
> *


I dont know the music was too loud!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 17 2007, 10:02 AM~8808310
> *I dont know the music was too loud!
> *






:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: whattttttttttttttttttttttt


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

every picture from all the cars that hopped came out with them on the ground :angry:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

Very good show overall, congrats to NCR for throwing a good show and also congrats to all the winners out there. 



those are the pics that i took at the show i hope u all enjoy them. if anyone is throwing a car show let me know US TROPHY will be there for the support and back you up with the best price for any event just like we did for NCR here.



atomic 

559 287 7640


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

did harold win best of show


----------



## 1DUCE (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks to Nor Cal Ridahz for a Nice Show and A GREAT BIG Thanks to everyone who came over and gave support at the BOULEVARD IMAGE BOOTH. Much love to all Car Clubs and Bike Clubs and Spectaters.


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 1DUCE_@Sep 17 2007, 06:29 PM~8811808
> *Thanks to Nor Cal Ridahz for a Nice Show and A GREAT BIG Thanks to everyone who came over and gave support at the BOULEVARD IMAGE BOOTH. Much love to all Car Clubs and Bike Clubs and Spectaters.
> *


Aye bro, nice meetin U this sunday!. thanx 4 da coffee & dounuts in da morning, it woke me right up


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

still no pics o the hop


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

THANKS NOR CAL IT WAS KOOL. BUT THE SHOW WAS TO LONG BUT ENDED GETTING FIRST PLACE SO IT WASN'T BAD. AND THANKS 4 LETTING MY HOMIE C-DUBB FOR RAPPING HE'S TRYING TO GET ALL THE EXPOSURE HE CAN. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I HEARD ALI WAS PISSED DON'T TAKE ON US AT OUR SHOW YOU GOT TO REMEMBER THIS IS 4 THE KIDS.


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Sep 17 2007, 10:52 PM~8814140
> *THANKS NOR CAL IT WAS KOOL. BUT THE SHOW WAS TO LONG BUT ENDED GETTING FIRST PLACE SO IT WASN'T BAD. AND THANKS 4 LETTING MY HOMIE C-DUBB FOR RAPPING HE'S TRYING TO GET ALL THE EXPOSURE HE CAN. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: I HEARD ALI WAS PISSED DON'T TAKE ON US AT  OUR SHOW YOU GOT TO REMEMBER THIS IS 4 THE KIDS.
> *


What was Ali pissed about this time??


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 17 2007, 04:50 PM~8811186
> *did harold win best of show
> *


He had to have won.


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

i heard the mazda beat him---i hope that was a rumor harolds car is tight---the mazda was cool too but points and paint hawaiian punch won


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

i seen that hawaiian punch impala in san jose 2 years ago and loved that car.


----------



## Got Trophy's I Do (Nov 2, 2006)

Hay Home boy's

Just wanted to say thank you for a very very good Show.

Can't wait tell next year!!

It was nice seeing all my friends out there and meeting new one.

See you all in Wood land on the 30th.

Larry
Socios Car Club
Yuba City C.C.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Sep 17 2007, 04:50 PM~8811186
> *did harold win best of show
> *


Yes he did.


----------



## TrueFlava (Sep 18, 2007)

let me know what you Katz think....


----------



## TrueFlava (Sep 18, 2007)

if you want a poster of your ride hit me up and we can set something up: 

Sample:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TrueFlava_@Sep 18 2007, 12:53 PM~8817504
> *if you want a poster of your ride hit me up and we can set something up:
> 
> Sample:
> ...


That's nice.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

That looks real good. :thumbsup:


----------



## EDOG (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: SOCIOS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TrueFlava_@Sep 18 2007, 12:49 PM~8817474
> *
> 
> 
> ...




those r some nice pics :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EDOG_@Sep 18 2007, 07:09 PM~8820183
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: SOCIOS IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


That's right E :biggrin:


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------

